# Big 2008 4Q loss for BMW



## AJ Gure (Dec 24, 2008)

World is doomed


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

AJ Gure said:


> World is doomed


:rofl: You keep telling yourself that.

It's gonna be alright, buddy.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

I read somewhere that BMW and Benz are going to each purchase 7% of the other company. http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/238613/


----------



## woozhp (Aug 16, 2007)

No dipstick! No sale!


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Well thats a big surprise what with Germany buying back all those crap cars. Oh wait.. thats not BMW's market segment.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

IIRC correctly BMW still made a profit for the fiscal year of 2008, unlike Toyota. So, it's not all bad.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> :rofl: You keep telling yourself that.
> 
> It's gonna be alright, buddy.


+1

More babies were born in the United States in 2007 than any other year in the nation's history.

Just to remind people about what is important.


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't find this surprising. When the economy is down, the first thing to be cut is a luxury product, a product that is not necessary. This is good news for those who have money, so they can buy used good bimmer for way less than before.


----------

